# Is a Logitech G15 A mechanical keyboard?



## Crazy9000

No, not at all. It's a $5 keyboard with a screen attached







.


----------



## Syrillian

No, it is not mechanical.


----------



## amder

Nope, its a rubber membrane keyboard. Correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Izvire

No.


----------



## PathogenX

Here is your 5th no. lol...


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *detroitpc313* 
Is a Logitech G15 A mechanical keyboard?

Everyone else beat me to it lol. Are you interested in a mechanical? I recommend filco









Edit: Wow, OP was only 3 minutes ago LOL. People really are passionate about their mechanicals







it says a lot, though, when you think about it.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Is a '93 Ford Taurus a Buick?

(no)


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
No, not at all. It's a $5 keyboard with a screen attached







.

This. One of the purchases I regret the most, right behind my old Z5500's. Thinking about finally retiring this POS and getting a Filco.


----------



## jshay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
No, not at all. It's a $5 keyboard with a screen attached







.

Hahahah this!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
This. One of the purchases I regret the most, right behind my old Z5500's. Thinking about finally retiring this POS and getting a Filco.

Me too, I emailed Majestouch but they said they never have sales on them







134 dollars is just too much right now.


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
This. One of the purchases I regret the most, right behind my old Z5500's. Thinking about finally retiring this POS and getting a Filco.

DO EET!







Honestly, money well spent.


----------



## detroitpc313

i was typing on my friends mac keyboard and i was thinking to myself how in the heck am i using the G15. I know the mac keyboard is like the opposite of a mechanical keyboard but man did i love that smooth typing.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flamingoyster* 
DO EET!







Honestly, money well spent.

Lol oh i most likely will. I had to choose between replacing the G15 or the Z5500's and went with the speakers first.


----------



## clownfart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amder* 
Nope, its a rubber membrane keyboard. Correct me if I am wrong!

It's actually a dome-switch keyboard. Membrane keyboards are different.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
This. One of the purchases I regret the most, right behind my old Z5500's. Thinking about finally retiring this POS and getting a Filco.

I and many others must have a superb one then as I've had my G15 for several years without a single problem. Try not beating your keyboard with a hammer. That should increase its lifespan.


----------



## igob8a

It uses a rubber membrane. I don't like mine at all and the left arrow needs to be pressed down hard for it to register.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
I and many others must have a superb one then as I've had my G15 for several years without a single problem. Try not beating your keyboard with a hammer. That should increase its lifespan.

Yeah... Thats just the response I got when I said my G11 broke after a while on another forum. But hey, keyboards *do* break on normal use also







Meaning, I didn't smash my keyboard to the edge of my table or hit it with a hammer


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

I'm going on 3 years with my G15 and I still love it. Not sure if I'd get the v2 if my v1 died, or a G19. I hate the G19 price but I'd be willing to try it if it's mechanical, which I thought I heard it was somewhere.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1* 
I'm going on 3 years with my G15 and I still love it. Not sure if I'd get the v2 if my v1 died, or a G19. I hate the G19 price but I'd be willing to try it if it's mechanical, which I thought I heard it was somewhere.

As far as I know, the G19 is *not* mechanical.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izvire* 
Yeah... Thats just the response I got when I said my G11 broke after a while on another forum. But hey, keyboards *do* break on normal use also







Meaning, I didn't smash my keyboard to the edge of my table or hit it with a hammer









And the Model M (the "classic" mechanical keyboard) _can_ survive being hit with a hammer. Repeatedly.









I've typed on many rubber dome keyboards, including a Microsoft Ergonomic something, Saitek Eclipse II, HP multimedia keyboard, some eMachines POS, dozens of laptop keyboards and school keyboards...

I've typed on two mechanical keyboards (this Model M, and one unidentified one that I used for five minutes at the bank), and I'd pick either of them over any rubber dome keyboard I've used in an instant.

And for the record, *no* keyboard made by Logitech or Razer is mechanical.


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
I and many others must have a superb one then as I've had my G15 for several years without a single problem. Try not beating your keyboard with a hammer. That should increase its lifespan.

I mean, the facts are, if a G15 and a Majestouch were both used under the same conditions for the same amount of time, the G15 is going to break much, much sooner. But, obviously that's not the most important consideration for most people when in the keyboard market. IMO, I'd take my Filco over a G15 even if the Filco lasted half as long. It's the experience using it that makes the difference.









Edit: As far as non mechanical keyboards go, the G15 is one of the best, right?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
I and many others must have a superb one then as I've had my G15 for several years without a single problem. Try not beating your keyboard with a hammer. That should increase its lifespan.

Oh come on. I don't even play FPS games that much, but wasd are all mushy feeling. Actually, the whole home row is when you compared to the 10 key. Its night and day after 2 1/2 years of use. A mechanical board wouldn't do that.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flamingoyster* 
Edit: As far as non mechanical keyboards go, the G15 is one of the best, right?

I think the best non-mechanical award goes to the Topre capacitive keyboards.

As for best rubber dome... It's hard to say really. The G15 really is a $10 keyboard inside all the tack and extra features.


----------



## Derp

As already mentioned it is not mechanical. But it sure would be awesome to have a mechanical keyboard with all the features that come with the G15 or the G19. They already charge enough for them.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auld* 
As already mentioned it is not mechanical. But it sure would be awesome to have a mechanical keyboard with all the features that come with the G15 or the G19. They already charge enough for them.

Imagine the price tag on them if they did have mechanical switches.


----------



## Swiftes

Nope, it is a keyboard. Many of the self proclaimed experts will tell you that a mechanical keyboard that sounds like artillery fire when you are typing is " a pleasant, experience" and that "rubber domes do not compare"

Heck, I even went out and bought a Model M, and it was horrible. I say was because I started to get a little fed up when my fingers had been reduced to stubs.

/rant.


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
I think the best non-mechanical award goes to the Topre capacitive keyboards.

As for best rubber dome... It's hard to say really. The G15 really is a $10 keyboard inside all the tack and extra features.


Ah. Ignorant question was ignorant









Edit: Wrong quote lulz


----------



## pcnuttie

So what's the best keyboard you guys think is perfect for gaming? I'm in desire need of a new keyboard cuz i have this stupid xoxide 16 dollar keyboard cuz i needed the lit keyboards for gaming at night lol. It's wearing down with pushing buttons now cuz it takes me i notice about twice to get a melee hit on modern warfare 2. How disappointing lol.


----------



## ACM

How many times do people have to say "no" "nah" "nope" after 3 pages....

I think we get the idea.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
This. One of the purchases I regret the most, right behind my old Z5500's. Thinking about finally retiring this POS and getting a Filco.

Z5500's ?? seriously? Thats a great 5.1 system for the price. It sounds amazing with a good sound card. anyway, i own a G15, love it, never owned a mechanical tho.


----------



## xJumper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
Nope, it is a keyboard. Many of the self proclaimed experts will tell you that a mechanical keyboard that sounds like artillery fire when you are typing is " a pleasant, experience" and that "rubber domes do not compare"

Heck, I even went out and bought a Model M, and it was horrible. I say was because I started to get a little fed up when my fingers had been reduced to stubs.

/rant.


Then you should have bought the correct keyboard to suit your needs, not just something to say you tried it.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Auld*


As already mentioned it is not mechanical. But it sure would be awesome to have a mechanical keyboard with all the features that come with the G15 or the G19. They already charge enough for them.


Oh yeah, imagine the price after they add the mechanical switches.


----------



## Raiden911

hell nah.


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Nope, it is a keyboard. Many of the self proclaimed experts will tell you that a mechanical keyboard that sounds like artillery fire when you are typing is " a pleasant, experience" and that "rubber domes do not compare"

Heck, I even went out and bought a Model M, and it was horrible. I say was because I started to get a little fed up when my fingers had been reduced to stubs.

/rant.


I think you need to work on your typing skills...







The whole point of mechanical keyboards (or at least, a large selling point) is that there is tactile recognition of when a key is pressed. Because of this, you don't need to "slam" keys and bottom out when you are typing, leading to a much more sensitive -- and a much faster -- typing experience. As such, your fingers should be in much better shape from using a mechanical keyboard than if you were using a non-mechanical..."if you're doin' it right!"


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Nope, it is a keyboard. Many of the self proclaimed experts will tell you that a mechanical keyboard that sounds like artillery fire when you are typing is " a pleasant, experience" and that "rubber domes do not compare"

Heck, I even went out and bought a Model M, and it was horrible. I say was because I started to get a little fed up when my fingers had been reduced to stubs.

/rant.


Oh you went out and bought an Model M, wow. The 20-25year old mechanical keyboard with *buckling springs?*. Wow, just wow. You do realize that there are newer keyboards that are quieter and your not supposed to slam the keys to the bottom, they active at about halfway down.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


Z5500's ?? seriously? Thats a great 5.1 system for the price. It sounds amazing with a good sound card. anyway, i own a G15, love it, never owned a mechanical tho.


Yes Z5500's. Upgraded to real speakers (Audioengine A5's) and the difference is night and day. Z5500s are all bass and lack mids and highs. Very..muffled sounding in comparison.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I can think of only two cases in which an IBM Model M could really 'wear' on your hands. Either if you hunt and peck, in which case you'll always bottom out and get finger shock, or if you overcompensate for the greater force needed, and bottom out every key. The buckling springs are a heavy switch, and some people prefer lighter ones, but unless you were doing one of the things above then it shouldn't be "wearing your fingers to stubs".

As for noise, it's hardly that loud. But I will admit it gets annoying, and I think if I buy a new mechanical keyboard at some point I'll get a non-clicky one.


----------



## Riou

Is upgrading from a Dell mechanical keyboard to a Filco worth it?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Yes Z5500's. Upgraded to real speakers (Audioengine A5's) and the difference is night and day. Z5500s are all bass and lack mids and highs. Very..muffled sounding in comparison.


Ill look into those.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*


Is upgrading from a Dell mechanical keyboard to a Filco worth it?


A Dell AT101W? If that's what you have... Maybe. The Dell wasn't a great mechanical keyboard, but it's ok. But keep in mind not all Dell keyboards are mechanical.


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*


Is upgrading from a Dell mechanical keyboard to a Filco worth it?


I can't say, as I've never used a Dell mechanical -- check here.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xJumper*


Then you should have bought the correct keyboard to suit your needs, not just something to say you tried it.


Correct, I wanted to see the hype though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flamingoyster*


I think you need to work on your typing skills...







The whole point of mechanical keyboards (or at least, a large selling point) is that there is tactile recognition of when a key is pressed. Because of this, you don't need to "slam" keys and bottom out when you are typing, leading to a much more sensitive -- and a much faster -- typing experience. As such, your fingers should be in much better shape from using a mechanical keyboard than if you were using a non-mechanical..."if you're doin' it right!"


Right, that is a fair point.

However, I am a Journalist (Studying at A Level) and I agree, I most likely was not doing it right, I used a typewriter for training.

However, I still do not understand the constant G15 bashing? It is a great keyboard, so what if it is an average keyboard with a screen bolted on? It seems to do a great job nevertheless?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Oh you went out and bought an Model M, wow. The 20-25year old mechanical keyboard with *buckling springs?*. Wow, just wow. You do realize that there are newer keyboards that are quieter and your not supposed to slam the keys to the bottom, they active at about halfway down.


I do realise that, but I am not going to shell out the ridiculous price for them? And before you say "Well your G15 was X amount", I payed roughly Â£40 for mine, and I concur, if it was more then I would have looked elsewhere.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


So what's the best keyboard you guys think is perfect for gaming? I'm in desire need of a new keyboard cuz i have this stupid xoxide 16 dollar keyboard cuz i needed the lit keyboards for gaming at night lol. It's wearing down with pushing buttons now cuz it takes me i notice about twice to get a melee hit on modern warfare 2. How disappointing lol.


I really enjoy my Ideazon Merc Stealth for gaming (now owned by Steelseries)

It has dedicated gaming keys, backlit LED (in 3 colors), and is very durable and well made.

I owned a saitek eclipse and the logitech g15 and neither compared to the merc (they also make a non led version called the merc for about half the price)

Best FPS gaming keyboard I have owned thus far.


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


However, I still do not understand the constant G15 bashing? It is a great keyboard, so what if it is an average keyboard with a screen bolted on? It seems to do a great job nevertheless?


Eh, I've never actually used a G15, and as such, I can't bash on it.







But, from what others are saying, it just has the same issues that most non-mechanical keyboards have. As far as its features, it's obviously doing very well in that department, which is why it's a great fit for a lot of people on here. But, (at least, this held true for me) a lot of people probably are unaware of the fact that different types of keyboards come in different grades of quality. Until a friend clued me in, and I read the threads on OCN, I just assumed I couldn't do better than a search through Best Buy.







In fact, it didn't even occur to me that I could get more out of a keyboard than what I already was getting out of it.

Edit: Anyone care to share experiences with Topre keyboards? They sound very interesting.


----------



## slothfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Nope, it is a keyboard. Many of the self proclaimed experts will tell you that a mechanical keyboard that sounds like artillery fire when you are typing is " a pleasant, experience" and that "rubber domes do not compare"

Heck, I even went out and bought a Model M, and it was horrible. I say was because I started to get a little fed up when my fingers had been reduced to stubs.

/rant.


Ever heard of linear switches? No sound.

Just because you bought a Model M does not mean you have much experience with mechanicals. 90% of mechanical keyboard manufacturers don't use that type of switch anymore, likely for a good reason. You should have done a bit of research before going out and buying a keyboard that you obviously would never like before bashing all mechanical keyboards in existence. I got an iOne Scorpius M10 for under $50 and it is amazing, and has a very light key feel. The ABS M1 is $50 and has very minimal sound and a great feel for gaming.

Please don't bash something because of your own mistakes...


----------



## ez12a

I bought a filco majestouch w/ blue cherry mx switches. Loud, but i love the sound and it's only minorly distracting during gaming. I have non NKRO version. the way i game i have never noticed any issues with key roll over.


----------



## ShortySmalls

no (i just wanted to make sure you got it, after the recent like 40 no's







)


----------



## DUNC4N

I've had my G15 v1 since release, and I still love it.

Surreal's Panel and Everest ultimate plug-ins are sweet.

Wish I could buy another one...







(It's all personal preference)


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


However, I still do not understand the constant G15 bashing? It is a great keyboard, so what if it is an average keyboard with a screen bolted on? It seems to do a great job nevertheless?


It's bashed because you're paying a $70 for an LCD screen and some macro buttons, rather than for quality or typing feel. The macro buttons only really come into use with certain types of games like MMOs, which means the only real "feature" for most people is the LCD screen. And about the only useful things I hear it being used for are displaying what music you're listening to, and monitoring temperatures. If that's worth the extra $70 to someone, well, I'm glad they have enough money to drop on things like that. If I had $90 to spend on a keyboard, I'd rather pay the premium for high build quality and typing feel, like a Filco.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slothfish*


Ever heard of linear switches? No sound.

Just because you bought a Model M does not mean you have much experience with mechanicals. 90% of mechanical keyboard manufacturers don't use that type of switch anymore, likely for a good reason. You should have done a bit of research before going out and buying a keyboard that you obviously would never like before bashing all mechanical keyboards in existence. I got an iOne Scorpius M10 for under $50 and it is amazing, and has a very light key feel. The ABS M1 is $50 and has very minimal sound and a great feel for gaming.

Please don't bash something because of your own mistakes...


It would help somewhat if you read my latest response before making your post.

I agree, research would have been a good idea, but my rant was pointing out that all these mechanical keyboard owner bash G15's etc, and think that the Mechanical keyboards are the best things since sliced bread.

Again, this was my opinion.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
So what's the best keyboard you guys think is perfect for gaming? I'm in desire need of a new keyboard cuz i have this stupid xoxide 16 dollar keyboard cuz *i needed the lit keyboards for gaming at night* lol. It's wearing down with pushing buttons now cuz it takes me i notice about twice to get a melee hit on modern warfare 2. How disappointing lol.

then you want a Deck key board only mechanical boards with led back lighting







im gonna get me one when i get cash or for my b-day which ever comes first only thing ill miss is my media keys LOL. I had a G15V2 and im letting my cousin use it as i got a G110 for free and i missed the screen to tell time but i added a clock on my desk problem solved lol now when i lose my G110 to a deck im gonna miss my media controls lol


----------



## slothfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


then you want a Deck key board only mechanical boards with led back lighting







im gonna get me one when i get cash or for my b-day which ever comes first only thing ill miss is my media keys LOL. I had a G15V2 and im letting my cousin use it as i got a G110 for free and i missed the screen to tell time but i added a clock on my desk problem solved lol now when i lose my G110 to a deck im gonna miss my media controls lol


Not only are they the only mechanical keyboards with backlighting, they have the best backlighting in the industry IMO. An individual LED for every key+warranty stays intact if you decide to mod it.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flamingoyster*


Edit: As far as non mechanical keyboards go, the G15 is one of the best, right?



As someone else said, Topre is the best. Or the IBM Model F (also capacitive, but with a buckling spring as a tactile feedback mechanism - and it's a lot lighter than the Model M buckling springs).

But if you're just talking about plain keyboards, and judging only by key feel, my vote would have to go to the IBM Ultranav keyboard, or Thinkpad laptops.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


It would help somewhat if you read my latest response before making your post.

I agree, research would have been a good idea, but my rant was pointing out that all these mechanical keyboard owner bash G15's etc, and think that the Mechanical keyboards are the best things since sliced bread.

Again, this was my opinion.


I can't speak for everyone, but personally I can't stand the feel of Logitech rubber domes. They feel like you're sticking your fingers into a tray of mud. There _are_ rubber domes that I like, even more than certain mechanical switches, but Logitech makes some of the worst that I've ever used.

Oh, and I bash Razer too, because their overall quality is just crap. Feel/performance aside, they use the thinnest, cheapest plastics they can get, their coating wears off in under 6 months with some people, and all their drivers have tons of problems (I mean really, it's pretty pathetic that their firmware update programs crash all the time, _bricking_ $130 mice).


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Oh come on. I don't even play FPS games that much, but wasd are all mushy feeling. Actually, the whole home row is when you compared to the 10 key. Its night and day after 2 1/2 years of use. A mechanical board wouldn't do that.

You obviously need a mechanical keyboard because you abuse them. You can't blame that on Logitech.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


You obviously need a mechanical keyboard because you abuse them. You can't blame that on Logitech.


Yes you can. Because not all rubber domes wear out as fast as Logitech's. Hell, there are rubber dome boards from the '90s that still feel less mushy than Logitech ones.

But yeah, anyone that does a lot of typing - journalists, programmers, etc - really _should_ have a mechanical board.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


You obviously need a mechanical keyboard because you abuse them. You can't blame that on Logitech.


So by using my board normally I'm abusing it? Sounds like a poor quality keyboard is the problem, not the way in which I'm using it.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Yes you can. Because not all rubber domes wear out as fast as Logitech's. Hell, there are rubber dome boards from the '90s that still feel less mushy than Logitech ones.

But yeah, anyone that does a lot of typing - journalists, programmers, etc - really _should_ have a mechanical board.


In your opinion. I type a lot more than the average person and I've never run into any problems with the G15. In fact, my master's thesis was conducted in a lab where everyone (around 20) had G15s and spent the vast majority of their day writing reports, thesis papers, and coding software, all without problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


So by using my board normally I'm abusing it? Sounds like a poor quality keyboard is the problem, not the way in which I'm using it.


The only people I hear complaining about the G15 are those that claim they need mechanical keyboards. Thus, the problem is you, and not Logitech. If the average person can use the G15 for years without problems or signs of degradation then indeed it is the way you use a keyboard that is the problem.

Just because you need a mechanical keyboard for whatever reason does not mean it is the company's fault. My point is that clearly it is your abnormal usage patterns that are the issue, and not Logitech, so blaming Logitech is unfair regardless of what you want to believe.


----------



## lmnop

you would think a Stargate fan would appreciate a mechanical keyboard since Wally used a IBM Model M to dialup the Stargate for over 10 years









rubber membranes can only be pushed up and down so many times until they show signs of wear. we're talking months not years. I agree it doesn't really matter what company it is but when you spend $89 on a Logitech G15 you should expect quality but you're not getting it. I think the best thing to do is increase mechanical keyboard awareness.

Christine


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


The only people I hear complaining about the G15 are those that claim they need mechanical keyboards. Thus, the problem is you, and not Logitech. If the average person can use the G15 for years without problems or signs of degradation then indeed it is the way you use a keyboard that is the problem.

Just because you need a mechanical keyboard for whatever reason does not mean it is the company's fault. My point is that clearly it is your abnormal usage patterns that are the issue, and not Logitech, so blaming Logitech is unfair regardless of what you want to believe.


I don't NEED a mechanical board, I need something that won't turn to mush in 2 1/2 years of normal usage. If mechanical switches are needed to accomplish that, then so be it.

I do not abuse my things, I take very good care of them actually. I truthfully don't even type or game much with the keyboard compared to most people who use it, so I'm actually shocked to see some of the keys degrading so quickly. If anything should break it'd be my G27 wheel. That thing gets beat to death, but keeps on ticking.


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


As someone else said, Topre is the best. Or the IBM Model F (also capacitive, but with a buckling spring as a tactile feedback mechanism - and it's a lot lighter than the Model M buckling springs).

But if you're just talking about plain keyboards, and judging only by key feel, my vote would have to go to the IBM Ultranav keyboard, or Thinkpad laptops.

I can't speak for everyone, but personally I can't stand the feel of Logitech rubber domes. They feel like you're sticking your fingers into a tray of mud. There _are_ rubber domes that I like, even more than certain mechanical switches, but Logitech makes some of the worst that I've ever used.

Oh, and I bash Razer too, because their overall quality is just crap. Feel/performance aside, they use the thinnest, cheapest plastics they can get, their coating wears off in under 6 months with some people, and all their drivers have tons of problems (I mean really, it's pretty pathetic that their firmware update programs crash all the time, _bricking_ $130 mice).


The topre's sound really interesting but they're SOOOOO expensive -- I'm using a filco cherry mx blue right now so I don't have any interest in getting something else, but just for reference, are they really as good as people say? What's it feel like to use one?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

dang, this thread is still going. Question, do all mechanical keyboards plug via ps2?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
dang, this thread is still going. Question, do all mechanical keyboards plug via ps2?

The Filcos are USB, but have the PS2 adapter. I believe PS2 is needed for certain features like full NKRO.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
In your opinion. I type a lot more than the average person and I've never run into any problems with the G15. In fact, my master's thesis was conducted in a lab where everyone (around 20) had G15s and spent the vast majority of their day writing reports, thesis papers, and coding software, *all without problem*.

The only people I hear complaining about the G15 are those that claim they need mechanical keyboards. Thus, the problem is you, and not Logitech. If the average person can use the G15 for years without problems or signs of degradation then indeed it is the way you use a keyboard that is the problem.

Just because you need a mechanical keyboard for whatever reason does not mean it is the company's fault. My point is that clearly it is your abnormal usage patterns that are the issue, and not Logitech, so blaming Logitech is unfair regardless of what you want to believe.

There's a difference between "without problem" and "optimally". Just because a rusty old Ford pickup will get you from point A to point B, that doesn't mean a Bentley won't do it better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flamingoyster* 
The topre's sound really interesting but they're SOOOOO expensive -- I'm using a filco cherry mx blue right now so I don't have any interest in getting something else, but just for reference, are they really as good as people say? What's it feel like to use one?

Well, looking at everyone I've seen get one, if I had to estimate the ratio of people who liked it vs people who regretted buying it I'd say it's about 100:1. So I'd say it's pretty good. But I've never tried it myself, I'm too busy buying other stuff









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
dang, this thread is still going. Question, do all mechanical keyboards plug via ps2?

Most of them these days are both USB and PS/2. But you can find them for pretty much any interface ever used in history: AT, XT, ADB, Sun, WYSE, IBM 3104, and so on.


----------



## waterintheice

Reviving old thread maybe ? Well first of all, wassup im kinda new to OCN aside from that, I currently own a g15 and wanted to swap since its playing tricks on me sometimes, i was thinking of going with the CM series of mechanical keyboards, red backlight and new cherry mx brown sounded like a very good deal. Any suggestions, counter proposals, trolling attempts ?


----------



## Xero.

I do have a great experience with Razer BlackWidow Ultimate as well, but it is a little hefty, price wise. Mechanical keyboards in general aren't cheap, though. It's withstood my abuse, lol.


----------



## ripster

Check the keyboard Subforum.

Or search for Coolermaster owners here.

http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/search?q=Cm&restrict_sr=on&sort=relevance

Has a good rep.


----------

